# North Dakota trial



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

I know its early in the day but any Open news ?


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I don't know anything as of yet but will probably give an update tonight.

This trial could be interesting because of the wind we're having here today with gusts of almost 30mph wind. We've also as a club been asking the local farmers to run a series or two on some of the freshly harvested wheat fields. Could make for some monster marks.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks, I appreciate it. I have a dog running his first trial with Farmer and am kinda wondering how he's doing.



Kim Johnston


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Most pros will call you as they are leaving the line, on their way to get the next dog, and give you a report.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Really? Not in this neck of the woods. Heck, its not uncommon to find out your results thru RTF or personal email before the pro calls. Bad business as far as I am concerned, my husband and I have 7 dogs in training, between home and away.
If I get a call today it will be refreshing and speak well of the pro.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

I guess you couldn't see my "tongue in my cheek" through cyberspace. Good luck with your dog this weekend.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Oops, missed that! Darn, I was hoping for something better!
Well, I suppose I should feel fortunate to have company in this boat I am in!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Did the Open finish the 1st series today ? Callbacks ? I am looking for #24.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Tom Watson said:


> Most pros will call you as they are leaving the line, on their way to get the next dog, and give you a report.


The pros that were training my and the co owners rarely ever called let alone
between series. Bartlett called when he had finished the FC on Elwood.
Rick Stawkski called after Dobber (Assistant Coach) had stepped on the marks and lined the land blind, but the next day failed the water blind. The rest were pretty much call us we won't call you.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

And the ones I have dealt with dont always call back. I figure I will just rely on the good people at RTF to let me know how my dog is doing!


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

JKL said:


> Really? Not in this neck of the woods. Heck, its not uncommon to find out your results thru RTF or personal email before the pro calls. Bad business as far as I am concerned, my husband and I have 7 dogs in training, between home and away.
> If I get a call today it will be refreshing and speak well of the pro.


SHUT UP AND JUST WAIT UNTIL THURSDAY AND YOULL GET A CALL


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

JKL said:


> Did the Open finish the 1st series today ? Callbacks ? I am looking for #24.


24 MAYBE YOU SHOULD JUST CALL DANNY AND ASK HIM


----------



## Henry V (Apr 7, 2004)

1st series of open finished today. Did not see it but heard it was a quad in harvested wheat field with two gunners that retired to layout blinds. Heard marks were not long (200 yd max). Lots of difficulty.

Q is done. Ledford won and Avant took the remaining places. I am sure someone will post the details and correct any inaccuracies.

Weather is cool and windy.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

pyzon said:


> 24 MAYBE YOU SHOULD JUST CALL DANNY AND ASK HIM


I sent a text message tonight.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

JKL said:


> I sent a text message tonight.


Hahaha!! I think its awesome when people my moms age can text! My mom can text yes and no. My dad doesn't even know what a text message is.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey...watch who you call old! I may be old enough to be your mom but I can still throw a bird.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

I wouldn't do that! I have to be nice, I'm still hoping for you to throw birds from me one day. Or you may judge me in a trial one day!


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

I have heard a trend about pro's not calling their clients to give them updates or at least trial results. This has always just blown me away! I can see not calling after each series but, I would think they would possibly call at the end of the day or at least after the trial is over. Maybe this surprises me because I have always worked my proffessional carreer in business/industry that centers around sales and customer service but, it still just blows me away. 

I guess some clients can be a royal pain in the butt and the pro's at times just want to try and avoid talking to them but, isn't that a part of the job?

JKL, good luck with #24. 

ps. I also think it is cool when people my parents age (which I am guessing you are younger than them) can text. It has taken my mom a long time to kind of figure it out and like Lusk, my dad doesn't have a clue.  .


----------



## Rude Dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I think it must depend on the Pro. Dave Rorem calls us every Sunday with a recap of the tests, Abby's work and focus of future training. 

Hope the ND trial goes well for all involved. 

Julie


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Rude Dog said:


> I think it must depend on the Pro. Dave Rorem calls us every Sunday with a recap of the tests, Abby's work and focus of future training.
> 
> Hope the ND trial goes well for all involved.
> 
> Julie


Congratulations on Abby's win last week, by the way! I was in MN training last two weeks and she was awesome! Paulette actually called the win on Wednesday.


----------



## Rude Dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks Marty! That was fun to read. Did you give her a hug for us?  Sure do miss our girl but Dave, Paulette and Ty take very good care of her.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Rude Dog said:


> Thanks Marty! That was fun to read. Did you give her a hug for us?  Sure do miss our girl but Dave, Paulette and Ty take very good care of her.


I try to hug all the dogs. We have a 5 month old blf (cosmo X Leica) headed for young dog training next week. This is our first black dog and we hope she turns out to be just like Abby!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

I have always found the pro/client relationship strange, we pay them to treat us like dirt. ;-)

I realize they are working, and busy at FTs, but there is absolutely no excuse to not make a phone call to give report on how trial went. They seem to have plenty of time to relate good news. If I pay a $70 handling fee, plus entry fee, I darn sure better hear something.

If they don't call us, we call them, many, many, many times.


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

OH Charolette why don't you stop your whining and get the judges, travel arrangements, lunches, ROTC bird boys, live ducks, rooms for judges,all trial equipment organized and please make sure that all the popper guns work, because if one of the pros with 16-23 dogs has a no bird we will have to send him to a minor stake as he will not have brought a helper to run the minor stake and you will have to run Ray now because we only have 8 Amateur dogs and the other seven owners are in the field gunning, remember please allow the club to send to the pro his ribbons and trophy as when the trial is over he/she will be gone. Now that's the time we get to spend with eachother-burying dead birds, picking up hulls and trash at the gun stations, having the sheets signed, taking the judges to their rescheduled plane, thanking the land owners. Come on Charlotte get Dick to help and we will be able to entertain 68 professional run dogs. After all who is the sport for the Amateur owner and his/her dog or to generate handling fees, training fees, travel expenses and add ons for birds and shells-- Get with it and comply or you risk not being popular.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

aint that the truth.....


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

I hear you, Lanse, don't worry, I am already not popular!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

cakaiser said:


> I hear you, Lanse, don't worry, I am already not popular!


Gavel loves ya Charlotte!  And as I got told one time... . you pay no handling fee at _______. (course, it's rolled into the training fee, but who's lookin'? 


My pro now says, "you probably have already heard... " To which I reply, "the internet could _never _replace you...."

I had one pro that used to thank you for being a client. Never forgot who paid him. I had one who would call when mad at the dog ie: "I've never had to do the walk of shame before in 10 years of training a dog..... " which was met by me laughing so hard I had tears rolling down my face...


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Warning, if you don't pick up ribbons/trophies from me at end of trial, you will not be receiving them at all. :razz:

Warning, Dick doesn't buy that bulls*** about the dog being on a pro truck.

Have yet to bury a dead bird, but have trashed many.

Getting judges is a highly over rated job.

The no handling fee is always rolled into next year's rate increase of say, 10-15%, the rest of us are lucky to get 2-3%.

Susan, I love the big guy too, and his Rudy ears!!!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Good one Lanse!.....and do you know who is responsible for Bill M.'s congratulations from Hog Producing Country, Montana? 
Hear he was not too happy about EE printing that in all their catalogues,
Lynn Moore
and thank's for your note for Brook


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Just want you all to know that we are lucky. our Pro, Scott Dewey, is pretty darn good about calling after each and every series, each dog. Sometime, when our dogs have a later number, he will call to let us know what the set up is and how his other dogs have done. If he does not call, we get concerned (or assume the dog has not done well)
Granted, there are times when that is not the case, but we appreciate the fact that he keeps us informed when we can not be there.
G Seivert


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

any news yet?


----------



## birdhunter61 (Aug 8, 2004)

I don't think Danny knows how to text.


----------



## jrduffy (Oct 28, 2007)

Pretty pathetic when someone is looking for call back info and the only thing you get is whinning about how their PRO won't return or make a report call to them. maybe more people should train their own dogs so the phone lines aren't over loaded by these non-sense calls.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

lanse brown said:


> OH Charolette why don't you stop your whining and get the judges, travel arrangements, lunches, ROTC bird boys, live ducks, rooms for judges,all trial equipment organized and please make sure that all the popper guns work, because if one of the pros with 16-23 dogs has a no bird we will have to send him to a minor stake as he will not have brought a helper to run the minor stake and you will have to run Ray now because we only have 8 Amateur dogs and the other seven owners are in the field gunning, remember please allow the club to send to the pro his ribbons and trophy as when the trial is over he/she will be gone. Now that's the time we get to spend with eachother-burying dead birds, picking up hulls and trash at the gun stations, having the sheets signed, taking the judges to their rescheduled plane, thanking the land owners. Come on Charlotte get Dick to help and we will be able to entertain 68 professional run dogs. After all who is the sport for the Amateur owner and his/her dog or to generate handling fees, training fees, travel expenses and add ons for birds and shells-- Get with it and comply or you risk not being popular.


And you need to do this 2 or 3 times a year.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

was I whining?


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

JKL said:


> was I whining?


nope.. you are acting like a 4 year old on xmas eve though!!


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Leave it alone folks, the pro's busy getting thru the day and the weekend.
If ya want to bad mouth......pull yer dawg from the truck......otherwise . SHUT THE HELL UP................


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

moorelabs said:


> Good one Lanse!.....and do you know who is responsible for Bill M.'s congratulations from Hog Producing Country, Montana?
> Hear he was not too happy about EE printing that in all their catalogues,
> Lynn Moore
> and thank's for your note for Brook


I know, and i can tell you that this has become an incredible nightmare for me and my staff. The phone is ringing off the hook and i get a couple emails a day from folks stating "i can't believe EE would stoop to this level, me - or my club - will never use EE again."

After a personal phone conversaton from me to the club/pissed off handler.... they realize that this is not our responsibility and there is no way anyone on my team would have thought the ad to be malicious. 

It is what it is, i've nonated the last two weeks of my life to making sure this is made correct, and doing damage control for my company.

I will only say this..... i've been privvey to some of the formal correspondence between various clubs and AKC on this matter and the clubs involved understand that EE is not rsponsible for these actionas, malilious or otherwise.

You can be assume that the person responsibe has lost all advertising privedlges through EE and that we have done everything within our power to make this right.

SM


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Wow, people are sure sensitive about pros not calling topic (and not just the ones who are not getting called). I apologize for starting the discussion about it, I really am. I really didn't think people were really whining about it though. Obviously if people (at least on this thread) were that unhappy about it, they probably would do something about it. I didn't seeing whining or complaining, just a little half hearted wishing. Heck I know Pros are busy and work tremedously hard (a job I greatly respest but would never want) but, I would think many of us work just as hard and long with our jobs as a pro dog trainer does and I would think contact with customers would be part of their jobs.... Maybe I am wrong??? 

Rude dog, I was not surprised to read that Dave Rorem calls every sunday. Although I have never met him or even talked to him, everything I have heard or read about him shows that he is a true Professional in every sense of the word. Your post shows that is true. Good deal. 

Good luck to all of you in this trial and I truly apologize for bringing up something so sensitive and hurting this thread. 

Sorry, Travis


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I know, and i can tell you that this has become an incredible nightmare for me and my staff. The phone is ringing off the hook and i get a couple emails a day from folks stating "i can't believe EE would stoop to this level, me - or my club - will never use EE again."
> 
> After a personal phone conversaton from me to the club/pissed off handler.... they realize that this is not our responsibility and there is no way anyone on my team would have thought the ad to be malicious.
> 
> ...


Sometimes ignorance is bliss.....

Too many Crowns before Shayne posted regards, 

kg


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

How about some more trial results, pulleasssseeee???


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Obviously, there is a problem with signal strength with the cell phones.


----------



## jbthor (Feb 11, 2005)

open call backs to water marks,15 back
18
27
29
30
37
44
46
54
59
63
65
70
72
76


----------



## jbthor (Feb 11, 2005)

Amat. 20 back to water blind Sunday AM

10
11
14
15
17
20
21
23
30
31
35
37
42
45
49
50
52
53
57


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I know, and i can tell you that this has become an incredible nightmare for me and my staff. The phone is ringing off the hook and i get a couple emails a day from folks stating "i can't believe EE would stoop to this level, me - or my club - will never use EE again."
> 
> After a personal phone conversaton from me to the club/pissed off handler.... they realize that this is not our responsibility and there is no way anyone on my team would have thought the ad to be malicious.
> 
> ...


Without going into detail - since when did you become responsible for some one else's idea of humor gone awry. Too many in this sport take themselves much to seriously, probably more serious than their fellow competitors.

TBS - most competitors are finding the ad VERY HUMOROUS to say the least, you might consider responding in that manner also. 

As one of the other responders to this post theorized, maybe one too many Crowns before you got on the keyboard. 

Shayne, I consider you a fairly bright guy - your response to this issue doesn't put you in that category.


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

We all know that most pro's are not going to call during a trial. In fact they are not likely to call anyone who's dog did not place during the weekend or the drive home. What most of us want is the information about our dog and we want it with or without the pro's help.

When we are running a trial we usually get the callbacks with an ear for our own dog and those of our friends. Rarely do we take the time to get all the call backs much less post them to the internet. If we would take the time to do that, post ourselves or call someone who will post, we could all help eliminate this information gap. When my friend Tom started asking for all the callbacks so he could post them, I just did not get it. Now while sitting at the computer and constantly checking the internet for a glimpse of my dog, I get it in spades.

We could all do a lot for one another by taking the time to post the callbacks and results. It certainly does not take a pro to do that.


----------



## jbthor (Feb 11, 2005)

amat call backs to water marks 9 back
10
15
17
23
31
37
49
52
57


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Marvin S said:


> Without going into detail - since when did you become responsible for some one else's idea of humor gone awry. Too many in this sport take themselves much to seriously, probably more serious than their fellow competitors.
> 
> TBS - most competitors are finding the ad VERY HUMOROUS to say the least, you might consider responding in that manner also.
> 
> ...



had you been at the trials this ad appeared, you would know that this ad was NOT found to be humorous, rather rude and seriously uncalled for. it may be humorous to some but the majority who actually saw the catalogs firsthand were not impressed.


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

The ad was placed by a very ignorant and selfish man. There was no humor intended.
________
Iolite Vapor


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Marvin,

Would you have found it humorous had the ad been directed at you and your dog?

I know my feelings would have been hurt pretty badly.

Do unto others.........


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

North Mountain said:


> Marvin,
> 
> Would you have found it humorous had the ad been directed at you and your dog?
> 
> ...


boy, now I'm wondering what I missed... I think I'm glad I did.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> boy, now I'm wondering what I missed... I think I'm glad I did.


_Exactly_ why I posted "ignorance is bliss"..........

kg


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

JKL said:


> had you been at the trials this ad appeared, you would know that this ad was NOT found to be humorous, rather rude and seriously uncalled for. it may be humorous to some but the majority who actually saw the catalogs firsthand were not impressed.


I did plan to be there but had more pressing last minute business including some grandchildren that wanted to see their grandpa on their summer holiday at the beach. A few hugs from your grandkids are a lot more pleasant than any FT I've attended. They are reaching the ages where their schedules are going to get fuller so it may be the last time we can get that many together in the summer. But I would have thought you would have at least sent me a catalog for the $30 scratch fee, especially since I scratched immediately after the draw because of a change in scheduling of a public hearing I had to attend. 1st time I've paid a fee for scratching that early, but I'm sure you charged it to every one else that scratched?



scott spalding said:


> The ad was placed by a very ignorant and selfish man. There was no humor intended.


And you would know what?



North Mountain said:


> Marvin,
> 
> Would you have found it humorous had the ad been directed at you and your dog?
> 
> ...


Laura - lest you forget, my introduction to these forums was on a thread where I was on the receiving end of many comments. Many unfounded, many untrue, many unbased & a few lies but somehow life goes on. 

But the funniest thing is - you folks might want to rethink because this appears to be an issue where KG & I are in some sort of agreement.


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Laura - lest you forget, my introduction to these forums was on a thread where I was on the receiving end of many comments. Many unfounded, many untrue, many unbased & a few lies but somehow life goes on.


None of those comments were made by me. 

Even though life goes on, that does not mean demeaning our competitors in such a fashion is the right thing to do. You can find it funny if you wish. I thinks it's a shame.

Laura


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

So what are the frick'n results for cry'n out loud???? 

I don't care whose pro calls when,,, what amateur/pro didn't work at the last trial or who put an obnoxious ad in Shaynes catalog???? 

Give me a Break!!!!

Angie


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Another thread was started with the results. Scroll down.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

NDRC results were started on a new thread that pertained to the subject: Below is the link.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=29633


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

North Mountain said:


> Even though life goes on, that does not mean demeaning our competitors in such a fashion is the right thing to do. You can find it funny if you wish. I thinks it's a shame. Laura


I subscribed to the New Yorker for a few years - finally stopped because they became a 1 issue magazine. But they have some of the finest cartoons/cartoonists around. Among my prized possessions is a book of their best cartoons & 2 DVD's of past cartoons. If you knew me well, you would know I'm not a typical New Yorker subscriber, but I try to take humor where I find it, as there is precious little in this world. 

But I guess when one is not carrying a full load on their shoulders they tend to react to events from their perspective only. Not saying you, just the comments coming from others posting.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

_


Marvin S said:



I did plan to be there but had more pressing last minute business including some grandchildren that wanted to see their grandpa on their summer holiday at the beach. A few hugs from your grandkids are a lot more pleasant than any FT I've attended. They are reaching the ages where their schedules are going to get fuller so it may be the last time we can get that many together in the summer. *But I would have thought you would have at least sent me a catalog for the $30 scratch fee, especially since I scratched immediately after the draw because of a change in scheduling of a public hearing I had to attend. 1st time I've paid a fee for scratching that early, but I'm sure you charged it to every one else that scratched?*

Click to expand...

_


Marvin S said:


> Except for reasons involving medical or bitch in season, I dont care what your reason for scratching the trial, its none of my business.
> As for taking a scratch fee from others, Nope. You are the only one who scratched for a reason other than ones warranting a full refund. The wording in the premium is quite clear regarding scratches and refund of entry fees.
> Refund of entry does not include a catalog. If you want a catalog, call Shayne. He might find one in the trash can, nasty ad and all.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Marvin S said:


> I subscribed to the New Yorker for a few years - finally stopped because they became a 1 issue magazine. But they have some of the finest cartoons/cartoonists around. Among my prized possessions is a book of their best cartoons & 2 DVD's of past cartoons. If you knew me well, you would know I'm not a typical New Yorker subscriber, but I try to take humor where I find it, as there is precious little in this world.
> 
> *But I guess when one is not carrying a full load on their shoulders they tend to react to events from their perspective only. Not saying you, just the comments coming from others posting*.


Of all the persons who have posted on this subject I am curious, who does not carry a full load?


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

I am nominating marvin for the hall of fame.
________
LAUNCH BOX VAPORIZER


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

JKL said:


> _[Refund of entry does not include a catalog. *If you want a catalog, call Shayne. He might find one in the trash can, nasty ad and all.*_


_

Dont take this as a jab at Shayne. What I meant was these particular catalogs are trashed, I have none and the printer, EE, probably threw them away as well, they are in the trash can.
I do not place any fault on EE for the placement of the ad. I would not expect EE to know the history between Bill and Lanse.
My club and Bill and Sarita McKnight are receiving the full support of EE getting this properly handled, and we appreciate it._


----------

